# Wolbrook



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

I saw this lurking on Roy's sales site.

Circa mid to late 50's, it runs sweet as a nut and feels good to wear.

Anyone else have a Wolbrook (or Douglas) lurking in the back of their watch draw?


----------

